# Taking Imodium daily to reduce BM frequency- safe?



## Cporosus1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I don't get diarrhea but I do have 3-4 Norma bowel movements per day (sometimes a little on the mushier side but not diarrhea). I have been traveling the past few days and, since getting to the toilet that many times per day can be annoying, I have been taking one multi-symptom relief Imodium tablet every morning. It has been working wonder and if I take psyllium at night I have no constipation at all the next morning. I'm just curious, is this safe? I don't want to be doing any long term damage to me intestines. Thanks!


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

You need to check with your doctor. We are not doctors.

My doctor said it is fine to take immodium temporarily as long as it is not a lot of every day and not for many days on end. So when I would go on vacation, I could have taken it for a week, but would not have taken it longer.


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

Like Rboe said, check with your doctor.

However, I've been taking it daily for about 3 years and have no problems. I think there are two concerns with taking it everyday. One being that you may be masking a symptom of a more dangerous condition, and the other being, it can potentially cause fecal impaction. If your doctor has told you that you have a mild case of IBS and if you still go to the bathroom at least once every day or two whilst taking Imodium, then I don't see it causing any problems in the long term. This is of course just my opinion based on readings and anecdotal evidence, not medical training.


----------



## Cporosus1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks for quick replies guys. I am never constipated when I use the multi-symptom Imodium. My main concern is that I read online that Imodium use can increase sphincter tone and I don't want to leave myself more prone to anal problems. I had an abscess years ago (not Crohns; my doctor thinks it was related to an infected fissure) and I don't want to do anything that would increase the risk of getting another one. Have you noticed any rectal issues with using Imodium? (Beyond constipation related issues)


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

From what I've read, Imodium improves sphincter tone. I honestly don't know if any problems can arise from a stronger sphincter tone. Obviously, a weaker tone is bad news.


----------



## cf56 (Jan 25, 2014)

I take 2 first thing in the morning to be able to get out of the house. My dr. said that is fine. I have been doing this for years and years. I started with 1 but upped it to 2.


----------



## Mickster144 (May 31, 2017)

I have been taking 1 a day for 17 years and no problems.


----------



## Star82 (Apr 8, 2015)

I take at least one every single day. I dont work but I do have 2 young kids including a baby so I cant spend all day on the toilet, and I have to leave the house at least 6 days a week. So I have no other choice really. The only issue I have with it is that it isnt so effective after using it for 15 years. I can take one on a morning and still have to go several times over lunchtime. So end up taking more about half of the week.

My doctor said it is safe to take every day long term and prescibed me 1-3 per day. I think the reason it says not to on the packet is because you can get constipated (that will never be an issue for me!) and also incase you have a different problem which might need different treatment. Without immodium I would go up to 12 times on a bad day, or 4-5 on a 'normal' day.


----------

